

Magic numbers: A meeting of mathemagical tricksters - elidourado
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18950-magic-numbers-a-meeting-of-mathemagical-tricksters.html?full=true

======
tjmaxal
This is such a great idea. The boy born on a Tuesday problem is so simple once
it's explained and yet completely unexpected before you hear the answer.

